# Elysian Labs - Juice Reviews



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Company: Elysian Labs (stocked by Vape King)
Product Name: Lemon Cream
Reviewer: Carnival
Mod: Smok T-Priv 
Watts/Volts: 25-50W
Atomiser: Hadaly RDA
Coil Resistance: 0.3
Wicking Material: Japanese Cotton
Strength: 6mg
Price: R370 (60ml)
Website: vapeking.co.za




*Product description on website: *

LEMON FILLED CRONUT

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

I tried this juice from 25W through to 50W, and for me, I liked it best at warmer watts of 40W to 45W. This seems to enhance the lemon. Solid flavour! I really like it. 

*Rating:* 7/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it again? Yes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Thanks for the review @Carnival !
Are you getting a lot of lemon ? What about the cronut part?
Any other flavours coming through there on the Hadaly?


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Carnival !
> Are you getting a lot of lemon ? What about the cronut part?
> Any other flavours coming through there on the Hadaly?



Hey @Silver! Thanks for the questions.  I’ll try to answer them as best I can

I do get a descent amount of lemon - for citrus lovers some might say it could be increased, and that’s probably true since I couldn’t taste much of the lemon on lower watts. But the warmth from using higher watts when the lemon was enhanced really complimented it as well as the cronut side, making it feel as if you’re biting into a real warm lemon cronut. The cronut is quite heavy in flavour, but for me I like it. 

I didn’t pick up any other flavours, just lemon and cronut for me.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Thanks @Carnival 
That does help to explain it better
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (28/12/17)

This is one of my favourite juices. 
I get sweet lemon candy with milky tart and biscuit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (28/12/17)

Christos said:


> This is one of my favourite juices.
> I get sweet lemon candy with milky tart and biscuit.



Oooh nice! @Christos!

Could you add what mod, watts, tank and coil you use with this juice?


----------



## Christos (28/12/17)

Carnival said:


> Oooh nice! @Christos!
> 
> Could you add what mod, watts, tank and coil you use with this juice?


Sure thing. 
Billet box.
Ti flow with 3mm ID 3x28 awg NI80 aliened with 38 awg.
0.3 ohms.
Royal wicks cotton.
27 watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/17)

Christos said:


> Sure thing.
> Billet box.
> Ti flow with 3mm ID 3x28 awg NI80 aliened with 38 awg.
> 0.3 ohms.
> ...



Sounds very tasty @Christos - those aliens !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/12/17)

Silver said:


> Sounds very tasty @Christos - those aliens !


I have just resorted to my trusty old build 2x28 awg claptoned with 40 awg. 2.5mm ID.

Less watts and similar if not better flavour!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

*Elysian Labs K Strawberry Cereal*




Company: Elysian Labs (stocked by Vape King)
Product Name: K Strawberry Cereal
Reviewer: RainstormZA
Mod: SMOANT Cylon 218w
Watts/Volts: 35w at 2.82V
Atomiser: Geekvape Zeus Dual
Coil Resistance: 0.23 @smilelykumeenit Framed Staple Aliens
Wicking Material: UD Cotton
Bottle size: 60ml
Strength: 3mg
Blend: 70 VG / 30 PG
Price: N/A - won in a competition through Vapeking (https://www.vapeking.co.za/k-by-elysian-labs-60ml.html)
Website: https://elysianlabs.co/product/k/

*Product description on website: *

K Strawberry Cereal

*Reviewer Notes/First Impressions: *

On first taste of a tiny drop, it tastes real sweet and smooth. No burning or any silly chemical taste. Just sweet strawberry cereal. Kinda like strawberry syrup but not too sweet.

Vaping it has given me this really sweet light strawberry flavour with a really good balanced tone of cereal. I think it kind of reminded me of my childhood breakfast cereals, I think was in Strawberry flavoured Rice Krispies, but for the life of me, I can't remember the brand name but I do remember the taste. I swear there were times I just want to drink this stuff. It smells so good and tastes great.

*Rating:* 8/10

*Conclusion:* Would I buy it? It's pricey for my budget at the moment but once I can afford it, yes I definitely will get it.

NOTE: Since I am a DL vaper, the original bottle was "diluted" down to 3 x 60ml bottles as the flavour was too strong for me and the juice isn't catered for DL vapers. So DL vapers - be aware of this really strong potent juice. If you are a DIY mixer and want to water it down, then go for it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I think was in Strawberry flavoured Rice Krispies, but for the life of me, I can't remember the brand name but I do remember the taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


>


Omg yes!


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Christos said:


> This is one of my favourite juices.
> I get sweet lemon candy with milky tart and biscuit.



I get lemon infused vanilla custard with extra sugar and the cronut compliments it very well. It's very sugary sweet, nice for a cold rainy day vape.


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Thanks for your review! @RainstormZA 

I will keep Strawberry Cereal in mind.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

​

*NILLA’SPRESSO*

International

Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R320/60ml


*Flavour Description: *
Cinnamon Vanilla Coffee Cake


VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*My comments: *

I can’t vape this. I’ve tried about 75 coffees thus far and this is only the second one which I have been unable to vape. It’s sickeningly sweet and I feel nauseous. I’ve vaped about 2ml and I just cannot vape anymore. I could just as well be vaping syrup.

*Would I buy this juice again: *Not even if it were the only juice on earth

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

In all fairness, I would like to post a review by @Chanelr of the same juice - Nilla'Spresso.

@admin @Chanelr I am unable to find Chanel's post. If you can find it, would you kindly post the link here and delete my screenshot which I took at the time?

Edit by Silver:

Here is the link to that review @Hooked
It was post #29 on @Chanelr 's review thread
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/tvc-the-vaping-chanel.t53298/page-2#post-715273

(I just did a search for "Elysian" on that thread only and it brought up 3 posts. The third one in the search results was the correct one)

PS - i deleted your screenshot for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

Is it that bad @Hooked ?


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

Hooked said:


> In all fairness, I would like to post a review by @Chanelr of the same juice - Nilla'Spresso.
> 
> @admin @Chanelr I am unable to find Chanel's post. If you can find it, would you kindly post the link here and delete my screenshot which I took at the time?
> 
> ...



Thank you @Silver! I did a search in the usual way but couldn't find it. I didn't know that one could search in a thread.

EDIT: Oh!!! I see that option now. Amazing how something can be right in front of one's eyes and yet one doesn't see it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

Chanelr said:


> Is it that bad @Hooked ?



Yes, I wasn't exaggerating.


----------



## Chanelr (11/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Yes, I wasn't exaggerating.


Aw I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## Safz_b (12/4/19)

@Hooked sorry this coffee was that bad for you taking into consideration that you have vaped 70+ coffee flavs coffee is known for being bitter and strong and however based on yours and @Chanelr reviews I would assume its because the coffee flav is so minimal and the cake is overpowering as @Chanelr says its probably more for the cake/dessertlover cake with a slight coffee taste 
Just my opinion

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)

Safz_b said:


> @Hooked sorry this coffee was that bad for you taking into consideration that you have vaped 70+ coffee flavs coffee is known for being bitter and strong and however based on yours and @Chanelr reviews I would assume its because the coffee flav is so minimal and the cake is overpowering as @Chanelr says its probably more for the cake/dessertlover cake with a slight coffee taste
> Just my opinion



Thanks for your comments @Safz_b but actually most coffees are *not* bitter and, furthermore, included in my coffee count there have been some coffee cakes as well - in fact my next review is a coffee cake. Obviously with a coffee cake I would expect it to be sweeter than a coffee, but none of them has been soooooo sweet.


----------



## Safz_b (12/4/19)

@Hooked I appreciate reading your coffee reviews I frequently check the thread looking forward to the next review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/19)

Safz_b said:


> @Hooked I appreciate reading your coffee reviews I frequently check the thread looking forward to the next review



Thank you so much @Safz_b!. You must be a coffee lover too then?


----------



## Safz_b (12/4/19)

I guess you could say that a lovely strong huge mug of coffee and a nice vape with some quiet time is all I need

And maybe some TLC a nice holiday yummy food and more new vape gear hubby if u reading this I could use a lovely hex purple plz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

